# Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus



## dgtjn (5. Juni 2011)

*Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut, das Gehäuse ist das Zalman Z9 Plus (Z9 Plus). Standardmäßig sind da drei 120mm-Lüfter verbaut (1, 4, 5), die übrigen Slots (2, 3) sind unbesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter sind allerdings viel zu laut und ich würde sie gerne austauschen. Modelle habe ich mir schon ausgeguckt, es geht nur um die Ausrichtung der Lüfter. Denn zusätzlich zu den fünf im Bild kann man noch zwei im (hier fehlenden, also linken) Seitenteil verbauen (sichtbar hier: http://www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/230x230/t/tqxz45_2.png). Die Frage ist jetzt: Welche Slots benutze ich? Was macht Sinn?

Generell ist es ja auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, an (1) rein- und (5) rausblasen zu lassen - Standard eben. Meine Ideen: Zusätzlich an (2) reinblasen und an (3) und (4) rausblasen lassen. So also:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Frage wäre dann noch: Was mach ich mit den Lüfterplätzen im Seitenteil? Die könnten (ungefähr) auf Grafikkarte/PCI-Karten und RAM blasen. Problematisch wäre dann evtl., dass diese Lüfter genau in den vorhandenen Luftstrom reinpusten und ihn kaputt machen (hier z. B. zwischen (2) und (3)).

Was meint ihr? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 
Daniel​


----------



## DeadlyTear (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Mach es genau so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Aber lass die Lüfter im Seitenteil weg. Die stören, wie du schon sagtest, nur den vorhandenen Luftstrom.


----------



## butzler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Hallo,
nach langwierigen Tests habe ich gerade die Löcher im Seitenteil meines Midgard zugeklebt. Und die bleiben auch zu. Die besten Temp Ergebnisse erzielte ich mit einem 120er vor dem Festplattenkäfig, einem 120er dahinter (jew. 700 - 800 RPM), einem 120er im Heck (700 - 800 RPM) und zwei 120er im Deckel (500-600 RPM). Boden und Seite ist definitiv störend bei einem Gehäuse wie Deinem.
Mein Rat - probiers aus, mach ein paar Testläufe, nimm Dir die Zeit, nur so findest Du die für Dein System optimale Konfiguration. Was man Dir hier geben kann, sind nur grobe Anhaltspunkte. Zu viele Faktoren (CPU-Kühlung, Graka-Kühlung, ...) wirken da mit, als dass Dir jemand aus der Ferne sagen könnte, wie es perfekt wäre.
Mein Fazit aber, nach wirklich vielen Tests: Boden und Seitenlüfter bringen nur Lärm und machen den Airflow kaputt. Also spar sie Dir.
Viel Spass und Erfolg beim testen.
mad


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Der Lüfter unten links am Seitenfenster macht sehr wohl Sinn! Besser wäre es, wenn er mehr unten im Mittenbereich sitzen würde.

Da die Grafikkarte den Luftstrombereich zur CPU hin gewissermaßen abgrenzt, ist die Luftzufuhr über das Seitenteil gerechtfertigt.
Grafikkarten die die komplette erzeugte Abwärme nach außen transportieren, profitieren durch die Zusatzluft in jedem Fall.
Genauso, eher noch mehr, trifft das bei Grafikkarten mit Firmeneigenen Disigns zu, bei denen die Abwärme wieder in den Innenraum abgegeben wird. Durch die extra Luftzuführung ergibt sich ein für die Grafikkarte besseres Warm-Kalt-Luftmischverhältnis, was die Grafikkarte letztendlich kühler hält. 

Der eigentliche Gehäuseluftstrom wird, bei entsprechend eingeregelten Seitenlüfter, nicht negativ beeinflußt!!!


Dem unten liegenden Netzteil darf man mit der Luftführungsmethode auch die Einbaulage des Netzteillüfters im Gehäuseinneren erlauben. Vorteil dabei ist das die Staubbelastung weniger stark hoch ist. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das die einblasenden Gehäuselüfter mit Fliesfiltern, oder extra Staubfiltern versehen sind.

Empfehlenswert ist bei der Lüfterregulierung, das mehr Raus geht, damit ein leichter Unterdruck im Gehäuse entsteht, der den eigentlichen Gehäuseluftstrom vorgibt.

Hier noch eine Gedankenstütze:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/138539-cpu-luefter-von-zalman-empfehlung.html


----------



## butzler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

@ Cuddleman  -  Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass jedes System anders ist. Wenn Seitenlüfter bei Dir sinnvoll einsetzbar sind - klasse, freut mich für Dich. Bei mir sind sie es nicht und der Themeneröffner wird nicht umhin kommen, falls er ein perfekt abgestimmtes System haben möchte, auszutesten, was ideale Temps unter Berücksichtigung der Lautstärke bringt.
Als ich noch einenTop-Flow CPU-Kühler verbaut hatte, war der obere Seitenlüfter bei mir absolut sinnvoll. Jetzt halt nicht mehr. 
mad


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*



mad-67 schrieb:


> @ Cuddleman - Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass jedes System anders ist. Wenn Seitenlüfter bei Dir sinnvoll einsetzbar sind - klasse, freut mich für Dich. Bei mir sind sie es nicht und der Themeneröffner wird nicht umhin kommen, falls er ein perfekt abgestimmtes System haben möchte, auszutesten, was ideale Temps unter Berücksichtigung der Lautstärke bringt.
> Als ich noch einenTop-Flow CPU-Kühler verbaut hatte, war der obere Seitenlüfter bei mir absolut sinnvoll. Jetzt halt nicht mehr.
> mad



Jedem seine Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was er letzendlich daraus macht liegt einzig nur bei ihm. Ich gebe nur eigene Erfahrungen weiter, oder ich verweise auf brauchbare anderer User.

PS: Der alles wissende und alles könnende Mensch ist ein Phantom. Was in unserer heutigen Zeit noch gültig (In) war, ist Morgen schon ungültig (Out). Aber die Lehren von Archimedes, gelten nach wie vor!!!!!


----------



## butzler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Schöner Spruch, gefällt mir. Wir verstehen uns. Also jeder wie er mag und wie es ihm gefällt. Hat auch was mit Toleranz zu tun. Und die zu praktizieren kann nur gut sein. In diesem Sinne: Allen alles Gute.
mad


----------



## dgtjn (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Hi,

herzlichen Dank erst mal für die vielen, hilfreichen Antworten 

Ich habe hier noch mal die Position der Hardware im Gehäuse und der seitlichen Lüfter (S1) und (S2) eingezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Aspekt mit der abtrennenden Grafikkarte ist insofern interessant, als die Karte (Radeon HD 6800 von MSI) relativ groß ist und ihr Lüfter tatsächlich Richtung Gehäuseboden bläst und relativ wenig in Kontakt zur restlichen Hardware steht. Wenn ich an (S1) einen Lüfter im Seitenteil installieren würde, könnte der wahlweise die Abluft der Grafikkarte rauspusten oder aber weitere kalte Luft auf sie drauf blasen. Was meint ihr dazu?

Auf (S2) würde ich dann wohl aber tatsächlich verzichten, zumal er genau zwischen (2) und (3) liegt (s. o.). By the way: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B? Den werde ich mir wohl für meinen i5 2500k zulegen. Kann man den beliebig ausrichten? Dann würde ich dessen Lüfter, denk ich, direkt auf Lüfter (5) blasen lassen.

Besten Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

für den Normalgebrauch reichen eigendlich Position 1 und 5. Seitenlüfter sind eine zweischneidige Sache, manchen bringen die was saugend oder blasend. Für mich war der Unterschied nur marginal, daher gab es die rote Karte.  Für das ideale Ergebnis ist schon einiges an Tüftelei gefragt


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

S2 macht nur dann Sinn, wenn die Laufwerkschächte zur Grafikkarte hin voll belegt sind und die Grafikkarte selbst bis zu den Festplattenkäfig reicht. Dadurch wird der direkte Weg zur CPU blokiert. Ist zwischen Grfikkartenende und dem letzten nach unten hin belegten Laufwerksschacht soviel Platz wie der Frontlüfter in seinen Abmessungen, kann S2 komplett entfallen.
Da die Seitenwand einen weiten luftdurchlassenden Bereich aufweist, ist ein leichter Unterdruck im Gehäuse sogar zwingend erfordelich.

Die Festplattenanordnung des Gehäuses behindert den direkten Luftstrom des Frontlüfters bei Montage von Festplatten in gleicher Höhe des Frontlüfters.

Es wird einige Zeit dauern bevor du die passende Lösung erreicht hast!!

Deine Gedanken sind aber schon vielversprechend!


----------



## dgtjn (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Danke Cuddleman, das ist ein guter Gedanke. Die Festplattenslots sind nicht besetzt, hängt alles oben in den großen Slots drin. Das bedeutet, der Strom von (1) ist absolut unbehindert. Der reicht dann vermutlich auch, um die Grafikkarte mitzukühlen, oder?


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Beratung für Luftstrom: Zalman Z9 Plus*

Ja und Nein! Probier die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten aus. Verwende zur Prüfung die MB-Tools zur Temperaturanalyse und für die Grafikkarte die Herstellertools, soweit diese von der Grafikkarte unterstützt werden.
Alternativ sind diverse andere Möglichkeiten in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Graka:
MSI Afterburner, o.ä.

CPU+MB+HDD: 
SIW, 
SpeedFan ab Vers. 4.00 

SpeedFan eignet sich zu Langzeitanalyse am besten durch die grafische Darstellung (unter dem Registerreiter "Chart")
über einen längeren Zeitraum. Der kann wesentlich verlängert werden, wenn man Temp3 oder HDD1 zu den nötigen Temp's CPU, Temp1+2 auswählt. 
Bei Verwendung von Windows7 sind allerdings Auswahleinschränkungen möglich!

Hier noch eine grafische Erläuterung als Hilfestellung, diese sind aber für die neusten Gehäuseausführungen und CPU+Grafikkartenkühlungen zu modifizieren:
PC kühlen
http://www.planet-rcs.de/article/airstream/
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/72537645_095a7e832e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Ratgeber-PC-Hardware-Alles-ueber-PC-Kuehlung-3228308.html&h=600&w=605&sz=42&tbnid=DMQhS58-kkUh9M:&tbnh=134&tbnw=135&prev=/search%3Fq%3DComputer%2BGeh%25C3%25A4use%2BLuftstrom%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=Computer+Geh%C3%A4use+Luftstrom&hl=de&usg=__bGAyAjrY_yNNfRcEj8-noztqQV0=&sa=X&ei=HWjrTf28O8zMswaSvPjnCg&ved=0CEwQ9QEwBjgK
http://www.andreas-micknass.de/index.shtml?berechnung1m1u11


----------

